# The Old Woman



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

My FORUMERS! I'm so sorry I've neglected you, I have so much to tell! Just recently closed our haunt for the year, total success. Promoted to assistant to the director in the huge theatre company from my Beauty and the Beast post. I also have my own project going on, a tragedy that will premier this February but I'll leave that for other posts when I have more time! For the past 3 months or so I've barely had enough time to squeeze some sleep into my schedule 

Well anyways here's what the post is really about, for the haunt I worked on we did some promoting by going to big events before the month of October and doing some scare acting with primarily zombie characters to keep the characters inside the house secret. I always do the makeup but the night before our first zombie event I was asked to fill in for another actor. I had absolutely nothing ready as far as a character so that night and a little into the morning I created a character I simply call "The Old Woman" (Yeah I did horror drag ) For being an EXTREMELY last minute improvised character, she honestly was the most petrifying character at our events hahaha.

I did my makeup in about 30/40 minutes at every event and used white hair spray to simulate greying hair (Yeah my hair is really that long ) and contacts and veneers. Here are some pics of me walking around scaring people. The makeup might look different in some pics but that's because I went out in this character various times.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Intense! That's one of the best make-up jobs I've ever seen! I know that would scare the crap out of me. Very impressive!


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks!  It was actually a very simple makeup process  No prosthetics whatsoever


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This looks AWESOME...however, my first thought (because my brain is weird) was how much She looks like lead singer Gary Cherone of the one hit wonder band Extreme...no really- look at the vid....LOL. Poor guy- we know what he'll look like....dead. I like how you hair is shaved on the sides- that's cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, you look demented, both as the old woman with grey hair and the young woman with darker hair. The veining details on the face are perfect.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay I would **** myself to meet you in a dark alley.. Intense and incredible work...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think what makes this a "**** yourself" costume is the androgynous quality plus the so very real makeup with the possibly real teeth. Being very thin somehow makes it creepier too..like she's HUNGRY... I agree- its scary as hell.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's one great costume/make up, congrats.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! All comments and advice are greatly appreciated 
@Debbie, you got it. The number one comment we received from the public was "I can't tell if the thing in the dress is a woman, a man, a teenager, an actual old person, etc" They were toootally creeped out by the character, in part because they couldn't decipher who the hell the person behind the costume could possibly be. It was great


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Soooo creeeeepy...................


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow MM, that is stunning work! It doesn't surprise me to see such a wonderfully freakish character after seeing your Jackyl costume and makeup. Real professional details. Very nice work indeed!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job once again!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job on the makeup. The old lady is creepyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been absent from the forums for quite a while, I come back, and am flabberghasted to see the amazing work you've done, MM! Your old lady is truly terrifying! Incredible! Can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

That is a great job you did on The Old Woman.

Terrifying and creepy! Wow!

Granny Lou


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The makeup detail is awesome man


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

That's looking good!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Another seriously cool costume & character, MM! Great work!


----------

